# What are your pet-peeves?



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Let's say you are dealing with a device box with a bunch of wires in it. I really hate when that dang electrician takes those wires and twists and spins them around eachother ten to fifteen times, in an exacerbated attempt at identifying circuits such as '3-ways' and 'switch-legs'. This one has been grinding my gears since day one! :wallbash:

How 'bout a label? :thumbup:

Everyone's got them pet-peeves. So what's yours?


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't get K-PIG on my radio here.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I cannot stand that either, I have too many pet peeves to mention. I will say one is romex twisted and not sitting flat and tight to the studs with staples smashing the wire and a loop before entering the box and one feed jumping from device to device. I put tails on all 2-gang boxes or larger, so each device has it's own feed. I think that that was more than one.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

dirty van would be my number one pet peeve


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

#1 and always will be: *Bad Attitude*.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

non electricians doing electrical work....aka not so handyman.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

-People leaving 3 inches of wire out of the box when rough-in
-co workers that borrow my tools and dont put it back where they got it


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

JRent said:


> -
> -co workers that borrow my tools and dont put it back where they got it



We only do it to pi$$ you off.:thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

PET PEEVES:


Rap/hip-hop music
People wearing their hat sideways
People with their pants hanging halfway off their *ss
People calling others slang idiot talk, like "Yo' dawg"
Mexicans who expect us to speak spanish
People who claim they are victims
People who sell dope so they don't have to hold a real job


You got my blood pressure sky rocketing, I am over and out!!!!!!!


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

Rap/hip-hop music
People wearing their hat sideways
People with their pants hanging halfway off their *ss
People calling others slang idiot talk, like "Yo' dawg"
People who claim they are victims
People who sell dope so they don't have to hold a real job

Someone... doesnt like black people!


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

76nemo said:


> PET PEEVES:
> 
> Rap/hip-hop music
> People who claim they are victims


Yeah, rap/hip hop isn't what it used to be. It's dead as far as I'm concerned. And some people really ARE victims... who are we to tell them they aren't? 

Anyways I can already see where this thread is going so let's please keep on the electrical topic. Let's hear about what bothers you about the people/contractors/places/things involved with our trade. :thumbsup:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, let's ground him and give him a catheter of 4160V. You want to be passive???? Turn down the current.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Electric-wise, a few that come to mind are;

1) Panels made up with about 100' of extra wire. 

2) Wirenuts that are taped, especially in motors. 

3) Guys trying to use the codebook to enforce their personal opinions; "I don't know exactly where, but it's in there!"

Personal-wise; 

1) Loud music. Any kind, but especially those morons that play their bass so loud it forces the rest of us to listen to it. If it were legal to shoot these fools, most of societies problems would disappear!

2) Anyone who 'talks down' to anyone else for any reason. Berating or belittling anyone is simply an admission that you lack sufficient intelligence to discuss anything in a civilized manner. 

3) Hypocrites of any kind. 

4) Excessive government regulation. I can't think of anything that isn't grossly over-regulated. Safety regulations are by far the biggest offenders. Oh, I keep forgetting, 'it's all for my own good'. 

Rob


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

micromind said:


> 2) Anyone who 'talks down' to anyone else for any reason. Berating or belittling anyone is simply an admission that you lack sufficient intelligence to discuss anything in a civilized manner.
> 
> Rob


I had a coworker at one point when I was an apprentice, who had his C10 license but never had a journeyman card. One time he walked into a unit that I wired up and took a glance at one of the boxes. He noticed that I wire my 3-ways using the black/red as travellers. He proceeds to take it apart, cursing out loud the person who made it up.

_"Gawd damnit, people don't know anything. Who did this anyway? Gawd damnit"_

I was like, _"I wired this whole unit, what's the problem?"_ He goes on about how what I did was wrong, and how he learned in the union to use red and white as travellers and to spiral the wires around eachother so every other electrician would know exactly what it was. _"Blah blah blah"_ he goes on and on, and I just respond by telling him that the wire doesn't know what color it is, and not only that but they were all labeled, so there's no possible way the next electrician can get confused. He huffed and puffed and went to the next unit mumbling about the old days back when he was in the union. Just an old dog stuck in his ways I guess.

Well one of the other journeymen on the job heard him talking down to me one time and got in his face about it. I couldn't really stand up for myself at the time, and that guy really had my back. :thumbup:


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

Pet peeves:

1. Guys who side wire devices and don't stab. (#14 of course)
2. Guys who use 12-2 Romex when 14-2 would work just as well.
3. Guys who have never read a code book but think they know code.
4. General Contractors. They should hunted like wolves and shot on sight.
5. Surface mounted light fixtures.
6. Idiots who ask me to move my truck because "they have work to do".
7. Women who seek breast reduction surgery.
8. Telling me they're ready for finish before the drywall is taped.
9. Hot dogs 10 to a pack, buns 8 to a pack. This drives me crazy.
10. People who attempt to talk to me while I'm listening to my iPod.
11. Inspectors who don't know code.
12. Pantyhose.
13. The fact that diesel costs more than gas.
14. Gridlocked Traffic.
15. Bailing out financial institutions.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Asshole Journeyman who act like know-it-alls.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

Cant believe no one else has said it, helpers on their *CELL PHONES. *


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Everything above!, plus
Going to suppliers only to find out that their " real time stock inventory status" is wrong and they haven't got what I want
Having to ask for things to be returned that I never loaned in the first place
Using wrong tool for the job
Kylie NOT wearing short skirts / shorts etc
Soccer
Cold coffee
Batteries dying part way through a job
People breaking / damaging my stuff
My employees keeping vans dirty
Blunt tools
20 piece drill bit /screwdriver /chisel / whatever set with only 19 items in it
Stuff not in the right place
Customers telling me something is my fault, always worked then stopped after you left...even though we had not touched it. Then NOT saying sorry when they realise it was not down to us
Being told that I charge too much and they can get it done for half the price!...I suddenly become too busy then:whistling2:
Doing a good job to British Standards and complying with Building Regulations [we have to test and sign a Cert to this effect ] only for the pipe monkey [plumber] to come along and drill holes wherever he feels like to put his plastic pipe in

Rant finishes.......

On the other side of the coin, things that cheer me up

My Children succeding in almost everything they do and being a credit to their generation
Seeing the RAF Red Arrows formation aerobatic team flying low level over my house
Customers doing it themselves and it all going horribly wrong
Politicians getting 'found out'

Diving where nobody has ever been before

Loads more things but they're for another day

...and just the other day...quoted for a job [door phone system repair]. Too expensive. Had a go himself:laughing:. Now none of the appartments work [originally only 1 was faulty]:laughing:. Requoted, guess what? Tooooooo dear. Client bought replacement kit cheap from somewhere. Got another firm to fit it, took 4 YES FOUR men half a day and it would still not work. All residents kicking off! Asked us to go. My lad fixed it in 2 hours [they had not changed the individual phones, only the Door Master!!!!] incompatible system and old stock, prob why it was so cheap. V. sheepish when he paid his invoice:thumbup:


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't really have any, but found interesting what others wrote. Sort of surprised.

Couple of comments: I have worked in jurisdictions which want wirenuts taped, period. "Yes, sir, yes, sir, three bags full."

Stabbing devices versus side wiring. I do not stab because the connections fail too often and too soon. Sorry about that.

I guess one issue I have are remodeled houses without electrical updates/improvements.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

People that loop their extension cords instead of rolling them up. Then hang them on the back of their trucks.
I know a guy that got fired for looping his cords.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> People that loop their extension cords instead of rolling them up. Then hang them on the back of their trucks.
> I know a guy that got fired for looping his cords.


Oh like making a loop, and then reaching through the loop grabbing the cord and pulling it through the loop, creating another loop? I hate that crap too. My brother-in-law does that and it's really annoying.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Ineffficient use of tools.Drill a hole ,put in an anchor,drill a hole ,bang in an anchor.Wire a receptacle,strip romex. Get Strippers out,strip wire make loop,get screwdriver,connect wire,get strippers,make loop,Tighten wire,you get the picture.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

You know, looping the cords keeps them from tangling. I like it.


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

spoon said:


> Oh like making a loop, and then reaching through the loop grabbing the cord and pulling it through the loop, creating another loop? I hate that crap too. My brother-in-law does that and it's really annoying.


"Daisy chain" is what we always called that. Hate it to. Lots.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

electrician1957 said:


> Pet peeves:
> 
> 1. Guys who side wire devices and don't stab. (#14 of course)
> 2. Guys who use 12-2 Romex when 14-2 would work just as well.


I never stab. I was taught not to stab, and tripped many breakers when somebody else poked into the back and the wires came loose when I pulled a receptacle out to troubleshoot.

Also, can you use 12-2 on on a 15 amp breaker?

Can you use a 14-2 on a 20 amp breaker?


Oh, and someone said somethin' about helpers usin' their cell phones?

While I'll admit it annoys the hell outta me too, if they're doing little more handing out tools and moving ladders, I can't say I blame them.


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Also, can you use 12-2 on on a 15 amp breaker?

Yes you can...

Can you use a 14-2 on a 20 amp breaker?

No you can't


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Smart-ass punks with droopy britches, loud music and a seriously bad work ethic.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Kletis said:


> ......Can you use a 14-2 on a 20 amp breaker?
> 
> No you can't


Um,,,,, yes you can.


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

waco said:


> You know, looping the cords keeps them from tangling. I like it.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

People telling me,

Yes you can...

No you can't...



Kletis said:


> Also, can you use 12-2 on on a 15 amp breaker?
> 
> Yes you can...
> 
> ...


In the Navy we called those who did this "Sea Lawyers"

Now that I am a civilian I call them "Code Lawyers"


No insult intended to you Kletis...You just reminded me of one of my pet peeves.


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Um,,,,, yes you can.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

guys that dont ream pipe gets me real p.o. 'ed. we got people that REFUSE to ream. boss dont care. oh well


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

paul d. said:


> guys that dont ream pipe gets me real p.o. 'ed. we got people that REFUSE to ream. boss dont care. oh well


Man, they'd get an earful from me for sure. Right after I cut, the first thing I do is ream.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

No. 1 pet peeve: 
Being late
I am perpetually early.
Starting time means start working, not drink some coffee and put your tools on.

Baggy pants.

Cell phone. I use my cell phone at work for work not to say "hey baby"

Saying "it looks good from my house"

Guys saying " I know I read it in the code somewhere"

Know-it-alls who really don't know anything

Plumbers and carpenters


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

"4. General Contractors. They should hunted like wolves and shot on sight.
5. Surface mounted light fixtures.
6. Idiots who ask me to move my truck because "they have work to do".
7. Women who seek breast reduction surgery.
8. Telling me they're ready for finish before the drywall is taped.
9. Hot dogs 10 to a pack, buns 8 to a pack. This drives me crazy."

agreed 100%

i think it was 480 who posted this "what is the difference between a puppy and a general contractor? the puppy will eventually quit whinning"


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

Bosses that want you to do a job but not get u the right supplies to do it with. 

The same boss that sends me on a service call and wants it done in 1 hr but it is a 2 day job with no supplies.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

14-2 ? 14 awg? on a 20amp breaker, no way, see 240.4D3. 480sparky your posts are normally very good, am I missing something?
Chuck


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

drsparky said:


> 14-2 ? 14 awg? on a 20amp breaker, no way, see 240.4D3. 480sparky your posts are normally very good, am I missing something?
> Chuck


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> You know, looping the cords keeps them from tangling. I like it.


It makes the cord tangle *more.* I absolutely unload on people that f*up my cords in any fashion. I show them exactly how to roll them. Do NOT wrap it around your hand/elbow either. That just twists it into a figure eight.

There is nothing more stupid that some knucklehead fighting with/untangling his extension cord unless it's the guy who just pulls on it and drags it around wadded up and full of knots.

If you roll the cord in the same fashion, every time, and it will develop a nice smooth pattern to it. Wrap and tie the end around the finished roll and store it. When you unroll, it falls off perfectly and lays out *straight. *
Once you kink up a cord it is almost impossible to fix it. I have some decade old extension cords that roll out like rope.

What pisses me off more than anything is freaking engineers. People who get paid a LOT of money to design something and obviously never field tested it. It's almost a daily occurance to see me swearing at their stupidity. It's generally something very simple too, like not enough tolerance or a screw in an impossible location. A simple 3 minute job turns into a 20 minute struggle because of some numbnutted engineer.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

220/221 said:


> It makes the cord tangle *more.* I absolutely unload on people that f*up my cords in any fashion. I show them exactly how to roll them. Do NOT wrap it around your hand/elbow either. That just twists it into a figure eight.
> 
> There is nothing more stupid that some knucklehead fighting with/untangling his extension cord unless it's the guy who just pulls on it and drags it around wadded up and full of knots.
> 
> ...


 
I roll up my cords like you describe like seamen do.

Spec. on a job I'm starting:
"...additional _1/4" conduit_ to be run from core location to outlet box to be determined..."


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I never stab. I was taught not to stab, and tripped many breakers when somebody else poked into the back and the wires came loose when I pulled a receptacle out to troubleshoot.
> 
> Also, can you use 12-2 on on a 15 amp breaker?
> 
> ...





drsparky said:


> 14-2 ? 14 awg? on a 20amp breaker, no way, see 240.4D3. 480sparky your posts are normally very good, am I missing something?
> Chuck


 
There are exceptions for motor loads. Most codes do have an exception. Generally speaking though, 15A is the maximum size breaker you can use for 14awg.


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

I find it quite alarming that many of you are still struggling with how to roll up an extension cord. As a public service I'm posting these pictures so that you can see how a big city electrician (like me) rolls up his cords. When you do this, other tradesmen will look at you with respect and awe and they will recognize you as a seasoned veteran.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I have absolutely no tolerance for engineers (educated idiot type) either. 

Electrical engineers have to be the stupidest people on the planet! There are exceptions, nowhere near enough though. 

I'm completely convinced that en electrical engineering degree has very little to do with designing electrical systems, given the current crop of idiots that I'm forced to deal with. 

I honestly believe that engineering college sets out to accomplish two things;

1) Remove any and all common sense from the student. 

2) Instill in the student the biggest ego in the entire universe. 

The reason most commercial/industrial electrical rooms have double doors has very little to do with the size of the equipment inside. It's because the engineer can't get his ego through a single 3' door!

Sorry for the rant, but I've worked under a lot of engineers in the last 18 years, and I'd bet that less than 1% of them are even remotely qualified to design the electrical system of your average chicken coop.

In all fairness though, I can think of a few of them who know exactly what they're doing. It's really a treat to work on their jobs!

Rob

P.S. Maybe we ought to start a thread of stupid (and illegal) things engineers have designed!


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

"It makes the cord tangle *more.* I absolutely unload on people that f*up my cords in any fashion. I show them exactly how to roll them. Do NOT wrap it around your hand/elbow either. That just twists it into a figure eight."

Well, we disagree on that. I neither loop nor "roll" my cords and I don't really care that much. If a guy can get the work done, I'm not going to get too upset about an extension cord.

I've watched the carpenters toss those looped cords out there and pull and they straighten out beautifully, but like I said, I don't really care that much.

I'm stumped for an occasion when 14-2 cable is okay on a 20 amp breaker. Never heard of it.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

top reason students go into engineering is they always wanted to drive a train


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

take a padlock and lock the cord around a column or some such and just leave it out. oh thats when you can.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The reason it would be code-compliant to use 14/2 with a 20 amp breaker to power a motor is because of 240.4 table G. This amends the provision of 240.4 D which states that 15 amps is the maximum breaker for #14. 

Basically, wire size for a motor is 1.25 times the current given in table 430.248 and 430.250. 

Breaker size is determined by table 430.52. 430.51 states, in part, that "these rules add to or amend the provisions of article 240". 

Rob


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmmm. What I see are figures for various motors and other circuit design considerations such as starting current and such, but I don't see anything allowing a 14-2 branch circuit to be protected by a 20 amp breaker. Seems to me, if the net and normal operating current of the motor is over 80% of the rating of a 15 amp branch circuit, then the branch circuit should contain the right sized conductors for that normal operation -- protected by the right sized OCPD.

The branch circuit OCPD protects the circuit, not the device.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

electrician1957 said:


> I find it quite alarming that many of you are still struggling with how to roll up an extension cord. As a public service I'm posting these pictures so that you can see how a big city electrician (like me) rolls up his cords. When you do this, other tradesmen will look at you with respect and awe and they will recognize you as a seasoned veteran.


This is the best way. Never tangles regardless of how you toss and throw it around. And if you only need 15 feet of cord you only pull out 15 feet rather then unwrap the whole 50 foot cord. 
And yes, it always lays nice and flat. Unless its -20C but then it doesnt matter how its rolled it sucks.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> 14-2 ? 14 awg? on a 20amp breaker, no way, see 240.4D3. 480sparky your posts are normally very good, am I missing something?
> Chuck


Yes: The first sentence in 240.4(D) as well as 240.4(E) and ((G).


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

#1 Electrical contractors who always put down one man shops and meanwhile constantly whine about how they are not making a good enough profit of there own 10 truck outfit.

#2 NEC codes that seem to be more punative than anything else. For instance- We used to be able to staple wires on the sides. Did you ever see that cause any fires? Of course not. But the nuns outlawed it anyway.
Three cables in a romex connector? Millions probably died from that one.
310.16 (B) (6) change in the 08. 

#3 Posts by macmikeman:laughing:

#4 Over importance of the UL sticker, when I continue to see garbage come out with that icon of all importance and safety attached.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

electrician1957 said:


> As a public service I'm posting these pictures so that you can see how a big city electrician (like me) rolls up his cords.


Haha, I get the sarcasm! :laughing:

Ya' know, one of the first things my very first foreman watched me do on my first day of apprenticeship, was watch how I rolled up the extension cord. If I tied it in knots like those other monkeys do, I would have gotten reamed. It takes skill to roll up your extension cords properly. Tying them in knots is just plain *lazy and unprofessional*... in a lot of peoples opinions.


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

1. Boss sitting in warm truck all day while were all freezing!
2. People who don't label wires!
3. clock milkers!
4. people who pull wire like a gorilla!
5. people who second guess everything I say!
6. knuckleheads


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

Anyone who doesn't think exactly like I do.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> non electricians doing electrical work....aka not so handyman.


 
DITTO


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

People who belittle the trades as meanial work, or work for uneducated people,
typically done by people who did 4 years or less of college or university and think they know it all and think they deserve better, and oh man does it erk them to find out a "tradesman" can make as much as they do in a year.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Baggy pants at work.
Untied work boots
Cellphone ringing constantly (gf/friends)
Smoking in my face while working and in non smoking places
Cigarette butts in equipment cabintes
People that use a wrench backwards
Guys too lazy to go get a sawzall blade and use the bent burned black one with no teeth, so it cuts by friction eventually


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Job site littered with ciggy butts and sunflower seed shells.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Job site littered with ciggy butts and sunflower seed shells.


Oh man! Yep, guys who spit on the deck! I had forgotten that one! Pulling wire and it comes up wet!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

waco said:


> Oh man! Yep, guys who spit on the deck! I had forgotten that one! Pulling wire and it comes up wet!


Oh, and add tuhbakky spit to the list.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Clock watchers (hey it's time for break!, hey it's time for lunch!, hey it's time to leave)

Huffers (Mickey, go grab another roll of MC.... "sigh")

People who spit everywhere.

Dog legged bends

Multiwire sets not taped

Messy panels

LBs used where LLs or LRs would be better

Tejano and scream rock music

Meth Mouth


----------



## ron (Sep 3, 2008)

Right now it's General Contractors who think that electrical contractors have been making a killing the past 10 years and now think we should slash our price because their not making double money now


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> Tejano and scream rock music


Hey, I'm impressed that you made the distinction to call it 'Tejano' music! My old lady is Mexican and her whole family is from Texas, four generations worth. So as you can imagine when we go to all her family gatherings, there's Tejano music blasting. I happen to like it... super fast paced, accordions and the 'screaming' _"ahhhhhh-haaa-haaaaye"_. :lol: More than anything though, this music encourages me to drink!

Scream'o rock music on the other hand... I cannot deal with that. I can't understand what they're yelling about, and the music takes absolutely ZERO skill to perform... endless repetition. Their drummers are pretty crazy though. :notworthy:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

1. Push-n-pray temp switches
2. Push-n-pray anything
3. Forgetting to tell the new guy to check the wago's in the halo cans.
4. Taking down all the cans at trim to find the loose connection.
5. European luminaires
6. People that throw breakers in the panel willy nilly all over the place
7. 10 inches of romex sleeve inside the panel or jb
8. 1 inch of wire in the box
9. The supply house charging double what the big box store does, and continuing to use them chiefly for the selection and then having them constantly be out of stock on common parts.
10. having to spend 10 minutes every time I go to the supply house to make sure I'm not paying 60 dollars for 100 1/2" ko fillers, or 30 dollars for zip its, and to make sure the order is right. 
11. Guys who act like they've been electricians for 50 years but haven't.
12. Guys who have been electricians for 50 years acting like they haven't
13. Looping wires down to the bottom of the tub at the breakers for whatever reason people do it.
14. Rockwool
15. Those little styrofoam beads that sometimes come just pouring out of the wall when you cut your box in. Most often seen in balloon construction houses so you have two or three stories of them all over somebodies house.
16. Guys who are above cleaning up the job site at the end of the day.
17. Taking a tool out of your pouch because you haven't used it for a while and then needing it that same day
18. The live wire magnet included in every new tool
19. Writing instructions on the wall "stub out here" etc... only to find out later it was the wrong language and they just ignored it.
20. GC's that can't get the scheduling right

And plenty more


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Baggy pants at work.
> *Untied work boots*
> Cellphone ringing constantly (gf/friends)
> Smoking in my face while working and in non smoking places
> ...


:001_huh:I have never seen this, doesent sound comfortable working with untied boots


----------



## Mountain Electrician (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Oh, and add tuhbakky spit to the list.


Ditto that!! Nothing worse than lying under a piece of machinery to work on a limit switch, photo eye, whatever and look over to see a big glob of tobacco spit right next to your face!!!


----------



## calimurray (Apr 29, 2007)

people telling me I cant smoke!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JRent said:


> :001_huh:I have never seen this, doesent sound comfortable working with untied boots


 
It only gets worse when they drag their feet so the boots don't slip off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

calimurray said:


> people telling me I cant smoke!


 
You can't smoke here.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> calimurray said:
> 
> 
> > people telling me I cant smoke!
> ...


:lol:


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

MF Dagger said:


> 3. Forgetting to tell the new guy to check the wago's in the halo cans.


I know I'm asking for a roastin', but I love those Wago's man! My pouch is full of em. :laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

electrician1957 said:


> I find it quite alarming that many of you are still struggling with how to roll up an extension cord. As a public service I'm posting these pictures so that you can see how a big city electrician (like me) rolls up his cords. When you do this, other tradesmen will look at you with respect and awe and they will recognize you as a seasoned veteran.


This is exactly what I hate. So what if you need 15' when your cord is 100'. I'm still only using 15" and would rather roll the whole thing up right than live with that stupid loop over loop method.
And I thought it was only a southern thing. Never saw anyone do this until I moved to SC.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> electrician1957 said:
> 
> 
> > As a public service I'm posting these pictures so that you can see how a big city electrician (like me) rolls up his cords.
> ...


Even after I roll my cord up the correct way, I can still just drop off 15ft. if I needed to, so long as I rolled it up neatly in the first place. This "rolling up extension cords neatly" concept seems to escape some folks. :laughing:


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

It's truly not rocket science. Have any of you guys been to a concert? Have you ever saw the audio guys knotting their cables up? Do any of you play guitar? Do you knot up your guitar cables? :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

spoon said:


> .....on the other hand...


If she isn't the most sickeningly sweet thing.... reminds me of Saturday morning kiddy programming.

_"This segment brought to you by the letter 'E'"....._


----------



## electrician1957 (May 12, 2008)

spoon said:


> on the other hand... :huh:


I'm in love.


----------



## RHarv (Jan 27, 2008)

chefsparky said:


> Bosses that want you to do a job but not get u the right supplies to do it with.
> 
> The same boss that sends me on a service call and wants it done in 1 hr but it is a 2 day job with no supplies.


 
you took the words right out of my mouth. I get that ALL THE TIME from my boss. one day it did not end well (3 days off no pay) but i was makeing a point. He still does it, im just bitting my time


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

That's funny. A lot of my foreman used to work for our employer before he managed to improve his tool inventory, so a lot of them are used to working with the least amount of tools possible, practicing some rather "innovative" methods. AKA the longer, harder road.

So when I'll request something that I know we have inventoried like a stud punch to help run MC or pipe through, I've been told to just use knockout set (takes too long to set up), or hole saw (messy jagged edges). What could have been a 5 second job turns into shabby 5 minute job.

Or I'll ask for an 8 foot ladder so I can work comfortably in the ceiling, and I'll be handed a 6 ft ladder with the expectation I'll stand on the very top on my tippy toes.

One foreman used a steel column to bend conduit because he didn't want to request a bender.

I've only had one foreman who ordered virtually anything and everything, and it made things go so much smoother.

I understand sometimes I'll have to work with what I got, but these guys almost seem to go out of their way not to order anything. Maybe it's something I don't understand at my level.

So bizarre.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

hey frasbee try a step bit should be faster than a hole punch and cleaner than a hole saw - still not a stud punch - you working on that 3 story fire house in metarie?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

nolabama said:


> hey frasbee try a step bit should be faster than a hole punch and cleaner than a hole saw - still not a stud punch - you working on that 3 story fire house in metarie?


Huh.

Yeah, how'd you know?

And to rebut your suggestion, I'd be lucky to even get a step bit without buyin' it myself.


----------



## Wilhoit (Nov 10, 2008)

1. I Guys that don't pick up short pieces of emt they just cut--like a piece of ice on ground or floor.

2. those that don't clean up mess they made-especially on service calls.

3. A new guy on job from electric school --reality challenged


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

electrician1957 said:


> I'm in love.


figures....


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> So when I'll request something that I know we have inventoried like a stud punch to help run MC or pipe through, I've been told to just use knockout set (takes too long to set up), or hole saw (messy jagged edges). What could have been a 5 second job turns into shabby 5 minute job.


I once had a foreman who thought every tool on his truck was actually his. (BIG PET PEEVE) He didn't buy all the tools of course, our company did. Well, there was a house we were building, a big one, and we just got done pulling some 500's into the switchgear (1000A 3PH), and I was left to make it all up. We had about ten feet of extra hanging out of the gear so of course I had to trim a ton of wire off. 

He walked by me a couple times and I am sure he noticed me struggling to cut these 500's with a dull sawzall blade. (Believe me, I was having a hard time because of the funny angle the wire was at, the gear was on a 3ft. platform and I was on the ground, so basically I was supporting with one hand the weight of about 10ft. of 500's, while attempting to cut it at the same time) After I made the initial cut, I took what I had left and bent and landed the wire nice and neat, which required a second trimming for each wire, of just a few inches or so, just to get all of the wires nice and straight and even with each other.

Well, as he walked by again, my forearms on fire, I asked him for his ratcheting cutters. He looks around and spots the sawzall and says "well can't you just use the sawzall?" Of course I can, you idiot.

My blood instantaniously boiled. :furious:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> People that use a wrench backwards


my apprentice doesnt to this anymore:no:

I hate it just as much


~Matt


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> That's funny. A lot of my foreman used to work for our employer before he managed to improve his tool inventory, so a lot of them are used to working with the least amount of tools possible, practicing some rather "innovative" methods. AKA the longer, harder road.
> 
> So when I'll request something that I know we have inventoried like a stud punch to help run MC or pipe through, I've been told to just use knockout set (takes too long to set up), or hole saw (messy jagged edges). What could have been a 5 second job turns into shabby 5 minute job.
> 
> ...


 
reminds me of a saying my father use to have hanging in his workshop,
"I have done so much with so little for so long, That I am now qualified to do anything with nothing"

The last company that I worked (before I went on my own)for was not to bad, but there was allways something that they would forget to send to a job. 
Myself if I need it I buy it and if its to expensive that the cost per amount of use does not justify it then I'll rent it. presently I am looking at getting a mini excavator or the Kabota mini backhoe, as I rent somethig for trenching a few times a year, and I loose alot of work quoted as the rental cost tends to push the price to high sometimes. just got to find a deal on a good used machine.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

ACB said:


> ...presently I am looking at getting a mini excavator or the *Kubota* mini backhoe...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

spoon said:


>












There's nothing like a little hoe.


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

ACB said:


> presently I am looking at getting a mini excavator or the Kabota mini backhoe, as I rent somethig for trenching a few times a year, and I loose alot of work quoted as the rental cost tends to push the price to high sometimes. just got to find a deal on a good used machine.


Just a heads up, we ended up going with a smaller utility tractor (loader & backhoe) only because the excavator was limited and not nearly as versitile. We've since picked up an older Case 580D and it spends most of the time now siting behind the house.









There should be some decent deals avaialble now!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Kubota makes some decent equiptment.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

Thomps said:


> Just a heads up, we ended up going with a smaller utility tractor (loader & backhoe) only because the excavator was limited and not nearly as versitile. We've since picked up an older Case 580D and it spends most of the time now siting behind the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a 580 is pretty big for just trenching, would work fast, but it would do alot of damage to the surounding area being driven on (customers lawns), the little kubota backhoe I have rented several times, its nice when your not in a really tight area, then a mini ex is better for tight spots, just slower on backfilling , the only deals are over the boarder (in the US) I have been searching and watching various ad papers and the prices are as much as 100% higher up here, on used equipment


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> Kubota's money goes straight to Japan.


There, fixed it for ya'!


----------



## Thomps (Nov 27, 2008)

ABC

yeah, the Case is to big for delicate stuff like that, really wasn't bought for any kind of precision work. but the mini was (was a Ford/New Holland), just found that it wasn't getting used enough to justify having it, so we moved it on and vought the backhoe after (more of toy really in all honesty).

I would imagine that most of the good deals would be coming out of the States, but seriously, a 100% higher?????


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

spoon said:


> I once had a foreman who thought every tool on his truck was actually his. (BIG PET PEEVE) He didn't buy all the tools of course, our company did. Well, there was a house we were building, a big one, and we just got done pulling some 500's into the switchgear (1000A 3PH), and I was left to make it all up. We had about ten feet of extra hanging out of the gear so of course I had to trim a ton of wire off.
> 
> He walked by me a couple times and I am sure he noticed me struggling to cut these 500's with a dull sawzall blade. (Believe me, I was having a hard time because of the funny angle the wire was at, the gear was on a 3ft. platform and I was on the ground, so basically I was supporting with one hand the weight of about 10ft. of 500's, while attempting to cut it at the same time) After I made the initial cut, I took what I had left and bent and landed the wire nice and neat, which required a second trimming for each wire, of just a few inches or so, just to get all of the wires nice and straight and even with each other.
> 
> ...


What kind of house are you building that needs 500's pulled and switchgear???? lol


----------



## Louieb (Mar 19, 2007)

Siemens switch gear No room for conduits.
Rockers burying boxes
GCs that cant read prints or bills
people who expect me to do their job
POCO voicemail
anyone who cant read a tape measure
animals who piss in the building,instead of the facilities,or woods\
ladder borrowers
one set of instructions for 30000 models


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Pet peeves - just about everything posted above..... :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

iAmCam said:


> What kind of house are you building that needs 500's pulled and switchgear???? lol


Pretty big one on the ocean I'd think, like one of the little 15k-25k sq ft ones a tad east of me. The ones with elevators, chillers, boilers, resturant style kitchens, car lifts, moving roofs for the pool rooms,etc


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Pretty big one on the ocean I'd think, like one of the little 15k-25k sq ft ones a tad east of me. The ones with elevators, chillers, boilers, resturant style kitchens, car lifts, moving roofs for the pool rooms,etc


thats about the size housing E-9 has in the USAF.


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

gilbequick said:


> Kubota makes some decent equiptment.


You are darn right!!!:thumbsup:

Got this in 2004...can't even begin to tell the uses.

The Backhoe will detach also to run my bushog here at home.

Nothing out there compares with size/durability of a Kubota. Comes in pretty handy!:icon_wink:


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh yeah...pet peeve.......

GC who tells the homeowner (yeah, you can move a *few* things into the basement)


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> What kind of house are you building that needs 500's pulled and switchgear???? lol





randomkiller said:


> Pretty big one on the ocean I'd think, like one of the little 15k-25k sq ft ones a tad east of me. The ones with elevators, chillers, boilers, resturant style kitchens, car lifts, moving roofs for the pool rooms,etc


Yeah this house was stupid huge, 35k sq. footer. The 'auto barn' was a two-level attached steel structure, exposed steel trusses combined with tongue-and-groove wood was a really cool look. And 20 ton (no kidding) skylight. This was the coolest place in the house, especially when he filled it with cars. This guy bought the Formula 1 car that Michael Schumacher raced his last race in... the actual car. The only reason this guy build his house here was because of the Concourse de Elegance in Pebble Beach, and the Historic Car Races over at Laguna Seca. Once a year deals. He races, owns an import/export business and is somewhere around 175 or so on the Forbes worlds richest list. Bastard.

The lower level had a full-on garage, lift, welding stations, machine shop and the like. The 'live-in' mechanic had his separate quarters here. I need for find those pics.


----------



## JamesINla (May 19, 2007)

76nemo said:


> PET PEEVES:
> 
> 
> Rap/hip-hop music
> ...


 
Couldn't have said it better myself....

I'll add: 
crooked boxes
when guys blow out the top or botton of a box to run another wire
cheap made in china GFI's
cheap ass harbor frieght tools on the job
working with other people

and home owners that tell me that could do the job I am doing but didn't want the hassel.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

spoon said:


> the lower level had a full-on garage, lift, welding stations, machine shop and the like. The 'live-in' mechanic had his separate quarters here.* I need for find those pics*.


I would like to see them! this house sounds insane!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i have concluded my number one without a doubt pet peeve has to be lazy people who complain about their situation and are lazy at the same time - case in point - out of work carpenter needed some christmas cash and the lady that runs the guest house that im the resident manager (aka live in handy man) put him to work so to speak, this guy has not hit a lick today other than to smoke pot in the courtyard  and why is it that lazy people find excuses not to work - ie thats not what i do - its to wet - its to dry so on and so forth


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Along the same lines, I can't stand anyone who has a sense of entitlement. 

For example; a person who feels that the government owes them billions just because of their race. 

There are exceptions of course, but no able-bodied person is entitled to anything he doesn't earn. 

Rob


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Women who complain about how certain things aren't "women's" work but when they don't want to do something they say that's "man"s" work.


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

micromind said:


> Along the same lines, I can't stand anyone who has a sense of entitlement.
> 
> For example; a person who feels that the government owes them billions just because of their race.
> 
> ...


:huh:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

My Pet Peeve is having to change the cat box.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> My Pet Peeve is having to change the cat box.


One of my pet peeves is people who DON'T change the litter box.... and it is right where I have to work!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> One of my pet peeves is people who DON'T change the litter box.... and it is right where I have to work!


 
Or houses that smell like they haven't and don't even have a cat. 


Ever bump a crock of kimchee by accident???


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My latest one: Bleeding heart liberals that are trying to stop the passing of laws that will let police officers check the status of possible illegal immigrants when they get arrested. Actually, I guess it's just liberals in general.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Republicans!!!!!!


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

People who choose to bring politics into an otherwise non-political thread.


----------



## soapp (Mar 1, 2007)

A couple of months in the trade and so far:

Winter
Frozen feet and hands
Snow on your gear


Cheap ass complicated ceilling lights
remodel jobs
losing tools


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

spoon said:


> People who choose to bring politics into an otherwise non-political thread.


EXACTLY, this all started thanks to that Mason guy.
I have a new pet-peeve*...People who b**ch and moan about politics, in a electrical forum!!!*


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> One of my pet peeves is people who DON'T change the litter box.... and it is right where I have to work!


Oh man. I had a roommate one time who had a couple cats. We lived in a townhouse and there was a half-bath downstairs. We used that one for guests. Anyway, this is where he kept the litter box and the bastard wouldn't clean it for months. I swear, it smelled like a fresh bottle of ammonia downstairs. I couldn't even smell the 'litter box smell' anymore. To my discredit, I would occasionally close the bathroom door and the cats would then leave little hidden treasures in his bedroom. He had the nerve to get mad at me, can you believe that?



JRent said:


> EXACTLY, this all started thanks to that Mason guy.
> I have a new pet-peeve*...People who b**ch and moan about politics, in a electrical forum!!!*


I know man. Everyone had their chance to vote, and that's really all you can ask for. We are all along for the ride here. You will never find any political bitching come from me. As a matter of fact, on the jobsite one of my guys was so into politics and forcing his political views on everyone, the GC got a hold of him and threatened to kick him off the job. I think it was because they had opposing views, but nonetheless it can get out of control, sadly.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

spoon said:


> People who choose to bring politics into an otherwise non-political thread.


Sorry Spoon. Your are right. Lapse in judgment on my part. :thumbsup:


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> Sorry Spoon. Your are right. Lapse in judgment on my part. :thumbsup:


Believe me, that comment wasn't directed toward you bud. It was just in general. Politics tend to bring out the worst in people, and I hate seeing that.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's one some may relate to (a long time ago in some cases).

Being underutilized because the newly hired electrician, or simply an electrician you've never worked with, assumes you cannot do more than move ladders and hand them tools.

I didn't strap on that pouch full of tools so _you_ could use 'em.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Here's one some may relate to (a long time ago in some cases).
> 
> Being underutilized because the newly hired electrician, or simply an electrician you've never worked with, assumes you cannot do more than move ladders and hand them tools.
> 
> I didn't strap on that pouch full of tools so _you_ could use 'em.


Oh boy, I've been there. 

*Old man*: _"Uhh, drill a hole there and uh, oh yeah, there"_

*Me*: _"Ok"_

10 minutes later....

*Me*: _"I'm done"_

*Old man*: _"ALREADY?"_​


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

Had a customer who let their dog pee on the deck!

And yes, I was working under it.

She told me at the end of the day that the dog pees on the deck. I said I know.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Here's one some may relate to (a long time ago in some cases).
> 
> Being underutilized because the newly hired electrician, or simply an electrician you've never worked with, assumes you cannot do more than move ladders and hand them tools.
> 
> I didn't strap on that pouch full of tools so _you_ could use 'em.


 
If a man calls himself an electrician and can't lay some guys out on work, he is not an electrician, and shouldn't have anyone working under him. JMSO


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

The kids in my electrical class that undermine me because I am knowlegeable. They say things such as "What so you do in your spare time, jack off to the NEC?" It just gets annoying. But I will laugh in their face when we are competing for a job and I get it because I took my schooling seriously.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> The kids in my electrical class that undermine me because I am knowlegeable. They say things such as "What so you do in your spare time, jack off to the NEC?"


Wait, you don't?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Wait, you don't?


No and why would it matter unless your trying to make yourself feel normal. lol


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> The kids in my electrical class that undermine me because I am knowlegeable. They say things such as "What so you do in your spare time, jack off to the NEC?" It just gets annoying. But I will laugh in their face when we are competing for a job and I get it because I took my schooling seriously.


Damn dude that sucks. Sounds like an inner city program. Are those idiots paying for that class, or is their contractor?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> They say things such as "What so you do in your spare time, jack off to the NEC?"


Dude, you gotta respond in kind.

A quip involving their Mom and/or Sister would certainly be appropriate. You have to think fast around _kids_.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

220/221 said:


> Dude, you gotta respond in kind.
> 
> A quip involving their Mom and/or Sister would certainly be appropriate. You have to think fast around _kids_.


EXACTLY


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

spoon said:


> It's truly not rocket science. Have any of you guys been to a concert? Have you ever saw the audio guys knotting their cables up? Do any of you play guitar? Do you knot up your guitar cables? :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pro audio guys do it different then the guy in the first video, they use the firemans coil.

Basically you do the first loop like the guy in the video then you do a reverse loop and put it on the back side of the coil followed by a standard loop front side then reverse loop on the back side....and so on.

It will never tangle in storage or get twisted to hell when uncoiling and you can easily uncoil it by holding the end you finished on and tossing the cable (It can make a hell of a rats nest if you hold the wrong end when uncoiling). 

I wouldn't recommend it for extension cords though.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 28, 2008)

Man some of you guys are just plain hilarious! Anyways picky people that act the opposite and nitpick even my type A / OCD quality work get on my last nerve...


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

my biggest pet peeve is when a helper forgets how to do something or does something completly wrong after i just shown him how to do it

i dont know if its just me or what but having green helpers sometimes is pretty terrible but on the other hand i do like it when someone is excited about something that ive done a million times and bored with


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

spoon said:


> Damn dude that sucks. Sounds like an inner city program. Are those idiots paying for that class, or is their contractor?



Nope high school kids. High school pays for it.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> Nope high school kids. High school pays for it.


Damn no wonder. It's those idiot kids that are going to be struggling in life within their entire 20s and 30s for sure. Hate to say but yeah, you gotta be quick around those kids, especially if there is a group of them. They all feed off eachother. "I jack off to the NEC, and the picture of his mom stuck to the pages is my motivation." How old are you Pudge, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am 17. Still in high school but I am not a moron like the others in my shop are. We have 3 adult students in our class 2 of them take their work seriously but one of them who is only 19 and just got out of high school acts just like all the other kids in the shop. I hope he gets kicked out soon. Sad part is hes not even paying for it he had gotten laid off so the company he worked for is paying for it also paid for his tools.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> I am 17. Still in high school but I am not a moron like the others in my shop are. We have 3 adult students in our class 2 of them take their work seriously but one of them who is only 19 and just got out of high school acts just like all the other kids in the shop. I hope he gets kicked out soon. Sad part is hes not even paying for it he had gotten laid off so the company he worked for is paying for it also paid for his tools.


Stick with the most knowledgeable adults in your class. Learn what you can from them and ask a lot of questions. Be sure to apologize for asking so many questions... they will respond something like "oh man don't worry about it" or "anything I can do to help you man" and it really shows that you are sincere about learning the trade. Good job for you, not too many kids you're age have their head screwed on straight.

Stay away from those kids and whenever confronted with a situation that requires that you talk to them, try *not* to talk directly to them. Talk about them right in front of them, but never directly to them. That'll piss them off for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

100th POST!

Oh yeah pet peeves... people that don't let me in when I am trying to merge. I hate those sunza-bitches.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Yea well it helps when your in the fire/EMS field also. In that field if you  up you can kill someone. Same with electricity.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I like commercial work. My feet dont. Walking on concrete all day kills me. I have tried more differnt boots ,insoles , odor eaters ,... none of it helps. Resi isnt as painfull for my feet.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

How about the dudes coming up to you with a smoke in their mouth,($4.75 a pack),asking to borrow a $20 till payday.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's one:

Guy that gets paid 4 more dollars than me. ($16)

Owns 2 trucks, one of which he takes to shows.

Shows up on our job, and borrows one of my extra pencils and my other tape measure.

"Man, I can unprepared today!"

Yep, ya sure did.

I can see the difference in commitment to the job. This guy doesn't even have half the tools I do and has been doing the work 2 years more than me.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

"Green" products that are so over priced that they have little to no payback.
I would love to set up solar on a grid tie set up to reduce my electric bills but the cost of a system that would be worth while will take up to 20 years to pay back and thats only if in that time there are no problems that would cost more. thats pretty lowsy considering most panels have a 20 to 25 year life expectancy.
I have considered wind but my area is not the best for wind and I have alot of trees so I would need a tower close to 100 feet to be above turbulance (caused by obstructions like trees)which is not allowed by town ordanaces


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

"Home inspectors" (the ones in this area ) what they get paid for an inspection, compared to how much they miss or how little they know about what they are looking at coupled with that "no responcibility"(if they miss something) clause on their contract agreements.
anyone can take the course, there are no pre-requisits like trade experience, so any idiot can fumble their way through, get a licence and charge $100/hour to do lousey inspections, and not have to take any responcibility for what they miss no matter how obvious it is.
I perhaps should not say that they are all bad but I have yet to see a good one, one that does not miss anything that is visable which is what they are being payed to find


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

bobelectric said:


> How about the dudes coming up to you with a smoke in their mouth,($4.75 a pack),asking to borrow a $20 till payday.


wow you's guys have discount cigarettes,,,lol its about $10 a pack here ,I hate the cheap pricks that consistantly mooch cigarettes.


----------



## Hidyusbeast (Dec 28, 2008)

ACB said:


> "Home inspectors" (the ones in this area ) what they get paid for an inspection, compared to how much they miss or how little they know about what they are looking at coupled with that "no responcibility"(if they miss something) clause on their contract agreements.
> anyone can take the course, there are no pre-requisits like trade experience, so any idiot can fumble their way through, get a licence and charge $100/hour to do lousey inspections, and not have to take any responcibility for what they miss no matter how obvious it is.
> I perhaps should not say that they are all bad but I have yet to see a good one, one that does not miss anything that is visable which is what they are being payed to find


x2 on that


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

No shows and people that are late.
Battery drills (all battery tools) with a half charged or dead battery GET A CORD.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Here's one:
> 
> 
> Owns 2 trucks, one of which he takes to shows.
> ...


 ... and that's why he has the spare truck, invested his tool money in it

Todays pet peeve [ I think I may be able to have a new one each day if this year keeps going the same way as it has so far]

....*NEW upgraded software for 2009...* that will neither install or run or anything. AND as a nice touch it automatically deletes the 2008 version prior to attempting to install the 2009 version...good job I installed it onto 2 PCs originally. :shifty: Oh and the support line is not manned until monday.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Oh and the support line is not manned until monday.


And probably won't be manned by a native English speaker. Somewhere in India probably.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> And probably won't be manned by a native English speaker. Somewhere in India probably.


Ah, hit a raw nerve on that one...another of my pet peeves!

I was actually told by a Mumbai [Mumbai ffs where did that come from? used to be Bombay when I did Geography! days of the British Raj and all that, tally-Ho!] that I had 'failed security' as I had the incorrect date of birth and Mother's maiden name!!!!!

Actually this one is based in UK and staffed by Brits!, yeah, I know, nobody believes me:yes:


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

I haven't seen this one yet. How many of your contractors give you walkie talkies for the jobsite? I remember being on a couple really really large jobsites with my last contractor, and we had no walkie talkies. If I wanted to find my foreman or anyone else, I had to either *A)* walk the whole jobsite, which can take forever especially if the job is multi-story and over 100,000sqft. or *B)* Use my personal cell phone to call people up. 

Of course I ended up with tired legs, lots of wasted time, and overage on my cell phone plan.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

*cell phones or radios which is better ? RADIOS*

Well Spoon we like radios that actually work i hate it when the shop gives us bad radios , the best radios we have are Kenwood . Now cell phones we use them a lot but they dont work after 34 stories if your working on a high rise office building and your up on the 34th or higher floors cell phones can not make a connection to the first floor same building . Now Radios if your in the basement of a building radios sometimes dont get out very good or sometimes not at all . I agree communication is needed and important , when we pull wire from the penthouse to the first floor its important to talk back and forth. You can have a major loss in time & life if you can not talk or a dangerous problem if wire starts to drop 30 floors from the roof . Why we dont just have good radios on every job has pissed me off many times . best to yas


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

What really bugs me about radios is that some people don’t know how to talk into a radio. They hold their mouth so close to the mic it’s almost like they are French kissing the thing or it’s in their back pocket and they are trying to talk into it and all that’s heard is “niosdn shddjk asdunt”


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well John we only do that when our project manager is trying to get us to come to the trailer . best to ya :thumbsup:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's some of my pet peeves from the "other" side of the trade -

Contractors who call in for inspections and are not ready
contactors who think that I will not be on site till after 10:00 ( I start my day at 7:00)
contractors that call for a reinspection, with out fixing the issues that caused the first inspection to fail 
Electricians who run mc above ceilings,so messy and tangled you can't tell what is going where
Electricians who do not understand that they need to run the health care mc ALL the way back to the panel
Electricians who don't bother to find out what the local requirements are
Electricians who try and run 120 volt colored mc for 277 volt lights ( covered under our local requirements)
Electricians who don't call in for the concrete encased electrode inspection then b**ch when I tell them we need a certification from an engineering firm to verify the footer ground ( a local requirement)
Inspectors who enforce their personnal ideas
Inspectors who are just plain rude to people
Inspectors who will not listen to the EC and come to happy middle ground


----------



## linehammer76 (Jan 3, 2009)

*biggest pet peeve...*

I don't understand why some guys take out their aggressions on the boss'/company work truck. Driving like an idiot, flooring gas pedal, stomping on brakes, tools and material flyin everywhere in back, road ragin', music blastin, while on cell phone, cursin out other drivers, whistlin at hot ladies, all with the company logo on the side of the truck. Makes my blood boil.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I still say my Pet peeve is changing the cat box......


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

my biggest non electrical pet peeve is when im waiting at an intersection for the cars to pass and some idiot turns without putting his signal on. i want to install a rocket launcher on my truck to blow them off the road


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

1. Leaving the chain in the teeth of a tri-vice.
2. see #1


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

Heres one that gets me. I know alot of guys do this ,so im not ctizizing, ( sp? ) but I go nuts when someone cuts in boxes, plugs or switches, and ROLLS the conductors in , nice and loose. When the sheetrocker comes with his router, they are destroyed . I like to fold , like an accordian. Then i take my hammer but and push them in tight.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Since we get to double up on this thread, here is another- ceiling fans that you have to put the blades on before you lift up the motor into place. Some guys like to build the fan on the ground, I am not one of those. 

Another peeve- The guy at Hunter spends a lot of time re-designing them there hunters so I got to do some head scratching about every 6 months or so. Newest goofy thing found in a Hunter fan was a square stem support instead of the ball type. Why cant these guys find something that works good and stick with it?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Here's some of my pet peeves from the "other" side of the trade -
> 
> Contractors who call in for inspections and are not ready
> contactors who think that I will not be on site till after 10:00 ( I start my day at 7:00)
> ...


Good ones here. :thumbsup:

You in Carroll County?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Good ones here. :thumbsup:
> 
> You in Carroll County?


Yep - north east Carroll County. Just above Manchester prior to getting to the Mason Dixon line.
Work for a county down by DC


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Done!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

People that refer to the drill as a "drill motor".


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

76nemo said:


> PET PEEVES:
> 
> 
> Rap/hip-hop music
> ...


 
my sisters boyfriend was like that. he had a kid and got foodstampsto buy snacks and cookies and sit home all day


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

another pet peeve of mine is when somebody for example instead of saying quater inch they say one fourth inch

i had a helper ask for my 1/4" nutdriver and kept saying one fourth


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Another peeve- The guy at Hunter spends a lot of time re-designing them there hunters so I got to do some head scratching about every 6 months or so. Newest goofy thing found in a Hunter fan was a square stem support instead of the ball type. Why cant these guys find something that works good and stick with it?




that is a good one.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> another pet peeve of mine is when somebody for example instead of saying quater inch they say one fourth inch
> 
> i had a helper ask for my 1/4" nutdriver and kept saying one fourth


Well, there is nothing really wrong with that, but I don't like it either. I also don't like the term "chop saw" or "miter box". I prefer "miter saw". I prefer "jig saw" over "saber saw".

I don't like when I see the British spelling of certain words like "metre", "litre", centre", etc.


----------



## chain_dogg (Dec 18, 2008)

manchestersparky said:


> Electricians who do not understand that they need to run the health care mc ALL the way back to the panel


Since When ? :no:............I never do, Just to the above Ceiling J Box feeding the Circuit, Which is in E.M.T.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

chain_dogg said:


> Since When ? :no:............I never do, Just to the above Ceiling J Box feeding the Circuit, Which is in E.M.T.


I think he means that some will splice it into regular MC. The EMT with a ground wire in it is acceptable too.


----------



## chain_dogg (Dec 18, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> I think he means that some will splice it into regular MC. The EMT with a ground wire in it is acceptable too.


10-4 :thumbsup:

Also,
Here in Calif. No flex is allowed on Emergenecy Circuits. Not even 6 feet.
H.F.C. Is O.K


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Well, there is nothing really wrong with that, but I don't like it either. I also don't like the term "chop saw" or "miter box". I prefer "miter saw". I prefer "jig saw" over "saber saw".
> 
> I don't like when I see the British spelling of certain words like "metre", "litre", centre", etc.


One out of three aint bad:jester:

Litre.....French
Metre...French

Both I believe from the SI standard of measurement [SI = Systeme Internationale]:icon_wink:

My peeve of the day

When people call it a 'starter motor' instead of a starter switch in a fluorescent


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Trimix-leccy said:


> One out of three aint bad:jester:
> 
> Litre.....French
> Metre...French
> ...


I suppose you're right on that one. But then again, since the Normans came, alot of English words are French anyway! I guess "blonde" has that certain je ne sais quoi, over "fair haired".:whistling2: They are quite avant-garde!




> When people call it a 'starter motor' instead of a starter switch in a fluorescent


I've never heard them called "starter motors". We usualy just call them starters. Hey! "Motor" is another damned French word!


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

This other helper I work with pronounces "couplings" as "cuplinks".

Drives me nuts.

Folks down here in NOLA also pronounce "oil" as "earl".

I didn't have a clue what this guy meant when he asked me if my tool need some "earl".

"Huh?"

"Earl, you need earl?"

"..."

"..."

"Huh?"

_"O-I-L._"

"Oh, yeah."


----------



## mike01 (Dec 24, 2008)

I’am sorry but I resemble I’am sorry resent that statement . You must truly be Waco if you believe that every engineer is that ignorant. I am currently working toward my engineering degree (electrical power major not electronics) and I am not saying I disagree with you totally I know of an engineer who once specified 15Kv conductors routed in an “LB” to me not the brightest guy in the box, however I have also met my fair share of know it all electricians one’s who question why they cannot run a 1-1/2” pipe form a panel board with all the branch circuits (#12’s 15 circuits) when I asked about conductor de-rating they asked what I was referring to. So there are just as many ignorant electricians out there. I have worked as a weekend volunteer for five years with an electrician basically being a helper bending pipe, pulling wire, running circuits, etc. to help me understand, I do it because I enjoy it I learn a lot and meet some great people and it helps me when I layout my designs I try to make sure my specifications make sense and my documents are truly construction documents so the project can be built, there are a lot of calculations also that need to be done sometimes that are pretty involved also. So to get off my rant I guess I would say my pet peeve is every electrician B*&^^ing about engineers, not being competent, when there are just as many incompetent electricians out there, every day just looking for their next paycheck, if you don’t like what you do don’t do it, if you don’t like how it’s done change it, if your just going to complain and do nothing about it your loss. Try working with the engineer on the project next time instead of working against him and looking for the next nickel and dime extra and I think a lot of people would have a better understanding of each other’s profession. You might be able to learn something from him and if he is a young and in-experienced engineer he would be stupid not to learn as much as he can from you and your experiences. 
I come to this website to try to share anything that might be able to help someone elese, and hope to learn some things to not just to bash a profession or trade.
“Can’t we all just get along”??


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Old electricians that refuse to learn new tricks. :whistling2:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I think he means that some will splice it into regular MC. The EMT with a ground wire in it is acceptable too.


Yep that's exactly what I mean.:thumbsup:


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Dec 19, 2008)

1. Russians
2. Asian drivers
3. The guy towing his boat all around town in a huge Power-stroke
4. The Canadian Nat'l hockey team
5. Russians
6. ********
7. Russian whiggerski's
:boxing:


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

VanillaGorilla said:


> 2. Asian drivers


Sounds mean, but I bet there are a ton of Asians up there in Seattle, as there are here in California. I can safely say without a doubt that I mostly agree with you. But if we are to come to that generalization, we must include senior citizen drivers. Both groups drive equally crummy.

Don't get me started on senior citizen electricians though. :blink:



VanillaGorilla said:


> 3. The guy towing his boat all around town in a huge Power-stroke


Hey, that's the same damn guy that drives around town with his quad/bikes in his truckbed!


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

VanillaGorilla said:


> 1. Russians
> 2. Asian drivers
> 3. The guy towing his boat all around town in a huge Power-stroke
> 4. The Canadian Nat'l hockey team
> ...


I hope you hate #4 for years to come


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

spoon said:


> Old electricians that refuse to learn new tricks. :whistling2:


Young bucks that think they know it all. :thumbup:


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

when the weather channel promises a nice ice /freezing rain storm, and put outs all kinds of warnings to prepare for it like its gonna be a huge disaster,,,,,, and ,,,,, nthing hapens a little freezing drizzle, just enough to make for a pain in the butt to clean the truck windows in the morning.
And here i am all prepaired with enough materials to repair 3 to 4 services my generator gassed up, my insulated coverals ready to go,,,,,,, and nothing happened. last time (2 years ago) I was scrambling to get materials and they became scarce fast. 
Just can't depend on a good disaster around here anymore


----------



## electricman2181 (Jan 7, 2009)

when my messages are blocked on this site!! c'mon, i wasn't soliciting i swear!


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

^^ What, are you trying to use this forum to organize? :laughing:



John Valdes said:


> Young bucks that think they know it all. :thumbup:


Haha, John.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

VanillaGorilla said:


> 2. Asian drivers


If you'd seen me mastering snow riddled Philly streets in my completely un-modified '87 Accord, you might think differently.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> If you'd seen me mastering snow riddled Philly streets in my completely un-modified '87 Accord, you might think differently.


Chains or no chains? :shifty:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

spoon said:


> Chains or no chains? :shifty:


:no:

All skill baby.

All skill and front wheel drive.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Young bucks that think they know it all. :thumbup:


 
Seconded


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Dec 19, 2008)

spoon said:


> Sounds mean, but I bet there are a ton of Asians up there in Seattle, as there are here in California. I can safely say without a doubt that I mostly agree with you. But if we are to come to that generalization, we must include senior citizen drivers. Both groups drive equally crummy.
> 
> Don't get me started on senior citizen electricians though. :blink:
> 
> ...


There comes a time when you've got to hang up your license. Many that need to should be proud of living long enough to be able to do so...but if you can barely walk and remember your own name?! -you definitely should not be driving...and if you can then legalize driving while drunk. Atleast the drunk is trying harder to stay on the road then the guy/gal who forgot where the road was. 

:yes: the same guy hauls sled's in July on his bed carrier that takes up 1.65 of a standard highway lane. -Nice guy, stands about 3' 2", weighs 245lbs, wife constantly beats him, and he wear's Carhartt's to Sunday morning breakfast at the local Cracked Pot Buffet...:w00t:


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Dec 19, 2008)

Lz_69 said:


> I hope you hate #4 for years to come


...I have to! I'm allergic to maple syrup!:notworthy:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

heres another one of my pet peeves when somebody doesnt knock out the blue knock out in the carlon zip boxes. we had a guy that used to just push it out of the way and not take it out and stick 2 wires in the same hole. that would drive me insane


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Dec 19, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> If you'd seen me mastering snow riddled Philly streets in my completely un-modified '87 Accord, you might think differently.



You're probably right. Anyone in the Pacific NW who even attempts such a feat should be severely punished. You crazy cats on the East Coast know what you're doing I guess...hat's off. :chinese:


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

This isn't a huge pet peeve, but, instead of using a splice cap, they use a wire nut for the ground wires. Granted it is easier to take a part, but, it takes up more room in the box.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> heres another one of my pet peeves when somebody doesnt knock out the blue knock out in the carlon zip boxes. we had a guy that used to just push it out of the way and not take it out and stick 2 wires in the same hole. that would drive me insane


I beleive that the tabs must remain in place to be code compliant.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> I beleive that the tabs must remain in place to be code compliant.


how? show me a reference that says that. those tabs are knockouts they in no way support the wire or do anything other than aggrivate me


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

mikeg_05 said:


> This isn't a huge pet peeve, but, instead of using a splice cap, they use a wire nut for the ground wires. Granted it is easier to take a part, but, it takes up more room in the box.


What?

I always use wirenuts for ground splicing, unless it cause me to put more than 5 wires in the wire nut.

Wirenuts are quicker, and it's one less item to carry around when making up.

Are you calling those little 'barrels' (almost look like a 22 shell) splice caps?

I see so many times when people over crimp those. I cut them off, give the wire a wiggle, and see the wire snap.

When I do use them (3 gang boxes, etc), I twist the **** out of the ground wires, and lightly crimp the barrel.

Oh yeah, my pet peeve: People who use those barrels and over crimp them


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

heel600 said:


> What?
> 
> I always use wirenuts for ground splicing, unless it cause me to put more than 5 wires in the wire nut.
> 
> ...


what about when somebody squeezes it with the pliars instead of crimping it with a die. i use the klein crimp thats good for insulated and non insulated


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I believe those barrels are intended to be crimped with the 4 pin crimper... not the standard crimper.

~Matt


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

mikeg_05 said:


> This isn't a huge pet peeve, but, instead of using a splice cap, they use a wire nut for the ground wires. Granted it is easier to take a part, but, it takes up more room in the box.


Now that were on this topic, I remember a building we did during my apprenticeship. Everyone around me used wirenuts for everything in the box, grounds included. Some guy came to help us one weekend, and few days after that I went to tear into a box and saw my first crimp sleeve, or 'barrel' like you guys call them. I was like "who the f**k did this?" After that, I still used wirenuts and I would occasionally use the crimp sleeves depending on who was running the particular job. The sleeves are cool because you can crimp a few wires together, while leaving one long to attach to the device.

Call me crazy, but I kinda think those Greenies from Ideal are pretty nifty, even though no one I know uses them. I have yet to have used those splice caps though.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have used greenies more times than I have used a barrel.

~Matt


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricman2181 said:


> when my messages are blocked on this site!! c'mon, i wasn't soliciting i swear!


 
People that have one post and bitch about posting


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I believe those barrels are intended to be crimped with the 4 pin crimper... not the standard crimper.
> 
> ~Matt


Each manufacturer specifies what tool is acceptable for use with its barrel crimps. Buchannon requires a 4 pin as far as I know, but T+B stak ons have a standard looking two point crimper as the required tool.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> how? show me a reference that says that. those tabs are knockouts they in no way support the wire or do anything other than aggrivate me


Accually I believe that they are used as a cable clamp. When not taken out if you pull up on the wire it will make that the wire stays in place. I will ask my shop instructor today about it and get back to you.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> People that have one post and bitch about posting


People that follow _other_ people around the forums in an attempt to make them feel better about themselves by inserting stupid comments after the person their following makes a post. Been a pet peeve of mine for years. :thumbsup:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> Accually I believe that they are used as a cable clamp. When not taken out if you pull up on the wire it will make that the wire stays in place. I will ask my shop instructor today about it and get back to you.


On a blue Carlon nail-on box, the tabs do nothing but fill an unused hole. They get completely taken out when a cable is inserted. They are too flimsy to clamp. You are thinking of the tabs in the back of an old work cut-in box. Those are indeed clamps.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

InPhase277 said:


> On a blue Carlon nail-on box, the tabs do nothing but fill an unused hole. They get completely taken out when a cable is inserted. They are too flimsy to clamp. You are thinking of the tabs in the back of an old work cut-in box. Those are indeed clamps.


What about the blue adjustables? Maybe he's talking about them.. those have clamps, right?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Single gang carlon blue boxes do not need an internal or external cable clamp providing you staple the cable within 8" of the entry into the box. Knock that little blue sob completely out of there and you are good to go. Or better yet- buy some Union SN nail on boxes, they are better quality and you dont have to battle with the entry points.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I believe those barrels are intended to be crimped with the 4 pin crimper... not the standard crimper.
> 
> ~Matt


The copper ones are meant to be used with the 4 pin crimper

The steel ones are listed for use with a regular crimper


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

heel600 said:


> What?
> 
> I always use wirenuts for ground splicing, unless it cause me to put more than 5 wires in the wire nut.
> 
> ...


I have ran into that problem too, or like what someone said, when there not even crimped properly and they fall off. When we make up, someone goes around and puts one or even two splice caps, or "barrels" on each box, get your make up box to catch all the scraps and goto make up town:thumbsup: Id probably used wirenuts if I was taught too. put the barrel on, crimp, cut, twist, fold. Good to go in my book.

P.S. I use the klein crimper for insulated and non insulated, red handles.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

mikeg_05 said:


> P.S. I use the klein crimper for insulated and non insulated, red handles.


Ex two. (X2 was too short.)


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> On a blue Carlon nail-on box, the tabs do nothing but fill an unused hole. They get completely taken out when a cable is inserted. They are too flimsy to clamp. You are thinking of the tabs in the back of an old work cut-in box. Those are indeed clamps.


Ok thanks I accually forgot to ask about it today.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

heel600 said:


> The copper ones are meant to be used with the 4 pin crimper
> 
> The steel ones are listed for use with a regular crimper


Sorry to disagree, but T+B specifies this







for crimping PT series copper crimp barrels. Also the WT2000 pliers


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Sorry to disagree, but T+B specifies this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The above crimper is what I'm refering to as a 'regular crimper'.

those T&B barrels are steel. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

!. People who are happy to tell me that they know all about wiring because they hooked a speaker up once.
2. Saying "axe" when the word is "ask", It is pronounced exatly like it is spelled.
3. Anyone claiming to know "Gods Will" especialy when it is being given as a reason to buy something.
4. Ignorance in general.
5. Dry wallers with RotoZips in my boxes.
6. Carpenters, plumbers,etc. standing/walking on my extension cords. I probably should have listed this as #1. It realy pisses me off!!
7. Yes,but arguments> When you say yes it means you have agreed to what reality/truth is, and when you add the but you are now saying that you are going to ignore that truth/reality. Maybe my real peave here is peoples inability or refusal to engage in critical ,logical reasoning.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I also wanted to add that while breast reduction surgery is not a pet peave of mine, I am not in favor of it either.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

I think he saying that these are acceptable per the manufacturer for crimping the Buchanans ( copper ). 
I thought it had to be a 4 sided crimp. I think i will double check that one.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Cat Box needs cleaned out again.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Cat Box needs cleaned out again.


 
Ya know that cat tastes remarkably like duck, just a thought.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

spoon said:


> People that follow _other_ people around the forums in an attempt to make them feel better about themselves by inserting stupid comments after the person their following makes a post. Been a pet peeve of mine for years. :thumbsup:


 
Yeah don't you just hate that.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, don't you just


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

heel600 said:


> those T&B barrels are steel.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Thomas and Betts PT series barrels are constructed of copper. I buy them all the time. 4 point crimpers are nice and all, but they take too much time, and space in my tool bags, and they arent exactly lightweight. I can fashion an equal crimp with the above pictured crimper, and using one of the PT series barrels I am in full manufacturers compliance. 4 points crimpers are not "required" for all barrel crimps unless the local AHJ is not informed. That was the point I was making.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My newest pet peeve: People that install/replace a part and don't try it out to make sure it works when they are done. ie: shut off power to an RTU, changeout a thermostat and never turn the power to the unit back on.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

spoon said:


> What about the blue adjustables? Maybe he's talking about them.. those have clamps, right?


well some blue boxes have clamps. the 2 gang and up do but the single gang plastic nail on is just a KO


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

another thing i dont like is when people use the wrong crimp on insulated terminals when they use stranded wire


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Folks that don't keep their word. Say one thing today and then -- well today it's not so important. Other than this - I can put up with most things.

Frank


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

frank said:


> Folks that don't keep their word. Say one thing today and then -- well today it's not so important. Other than this - I can put up with most things.
> 
> Frank


Along with that, people that need something from me (tools, babysitting, brown sugar etc.) and instead of asking out front, they tip-toe around by asking a bunch of other questions putting you on the spot. For example:

*Them*: _So, what are you doing tonight?_ 

Now, because of people like this, I have to carefully consider my response. It could go either way.

*Me*: _Nothing._

*Them*: _Oh great! Can you babysit my bastard kids?_

Dammit! Now if you refuse, you look like a terrible person. The old lady gets herself in these situations often due to the crafty in-laws.


----------



## corgil (Jan 11, 2009)

Just licensed at 40 years old. Hate all the journeyman that discouraged me and carried on like they were brain surgeons. My knowledge smoked their fat lazy union asses all along. Electricians need to understand that they learned a trade not created the planet earth.


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats corgil on passing your test. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## corgil (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank You chefsparky I hope I don't have to be a self righteous primadonna to fit in? "I am electrician bow before me" How's that?


----------



## chefsparky (Mar 22, 2008)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

the DIY'r that thinks the rules and regs don't apply to them, and that they know better and think the electrical code is a bunch of useless regulations


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

====


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Getting scheduled for some ditch work, then the next job is to go trouble shoot and list of things in some ones house were of course there carpets were just cleaned. I swear seems like most of the office people I have ran into are just dead weight, you come into the shop in the middle of the day to pick up some parts, and there sitting there eating donuts, playing solitaire, when there are items to be put away in the shop or clean up the yard. That grinds my gears


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

ringing out houses that my coworkers wire is getting up there on my pet peeve list


----------



## Megawatts (Jan 12, 2009)

*Pet-Peeves*

People who use the idiots holes. They fail often and are just junk.
I perfer to slice all my conductors in the box with a tail on it.
People not using ground screws in 1900 boxes or the like.
Using the white conductor and a travler. Or for the switch leg.
Handman.
The idiots in my Union who know it all. 
Sloppy workmanship.
Cell phones on the job, except for supervisors or foreman.
No smoking when the drywall is up.
Not given the man their required breaks by law and unsafe work areas.
Females having their on Job Johnny's with a lock.
I love it when the female owner or Art. comes in with high heels a mini shirt tight blouse no bra and pantyhose on. MMMMMMMMMMMMMM:thumbsup:
Old timmers who take forever to bend a simple 90 on the one-shot bender.
Old timmers in general. 
Getting laid-off when I out work my other co-workers in a weeks time. (doing the same job as them) It happened 5 months ago.(Now I'm on my own)
People asking for Insurance Est. Knowing your not getting the job. (fee for that est)
The Dr and Lawyers. Nickle and dime B***ards.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Megawhattz: Don't forget these "Old Timmers" banged out work rules,pay scales,benefit packages for the next generation(X). Find a company out there that would play fair without the ground rules of a union.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Megawatts said:


> Getting laid-off when I out work my other co-workers in a weeks time.


You know what. I once had a guy working with me... always on time, never complained. I never had to 'stand over' the guy making sure he didn't mess up, he was one of the few guys that had my confidence. He was man enough to admit when he didn't understand something, and he'd ask for help. If he didn't ask for help, that meant he knew exactly what he was doing. He was a God's send of an apprentice.

When it came layoff time, they let him go. They wanted to keep one of the 'monkeys' that got payed less in favor of the quality guy who demanded higher wage. Don't you guys hate that ****? Greedy contractors.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

the last contractor I worked for would lay off according to what distance or how closely you were related to one of the 2 partners coupled with which church you attended, anyone outside of those boundries went first, did not matter if you could do 2x the work with no problems with 2x the quality, got to love working for dumb a**'s like that, they eventually went bankrupt.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Lets see if you can guess my pet peeve. Look at this thread http://www.centralpafire.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29990. I am pudge40. pay attention to hosehead.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> Lets see if you can guess my pet peeve. Look at this thread http://www.centralpafire.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29990. I am pudge40. pay attention to hosehead.


(In reference to donning PPE)

*Hosehead: *_Being able to perform certain tasks properly and within a limited time frame is what being a firefighter is all about._

Really? I always thought it was about rescuing people out of burning buildings and cats in trees, and putting fires out. Good luck with that pinhead, Pudge.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats why i called him an arrogant prick because I just stated my opinion not saying it was fact. he jumped at me. He just doesn't like junior firefighters.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> Thats why i called him an arrogant prick because I just stated my opinion not saying it was fact. he jumped at me. He just doesn't like junior firefighters.


The more you opinionate, the more you bruise his ego. He then has no choice but to make himself look good but putting another guy, or another guy's opinions, down. We will never win against pinheads like that, unfortunately.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

thieves

liars

cellphones

slow drivers in the fast lane

cheap compression emt connectors that strip out

whiners, shut up and do your job or go the  home

people telling me how to do my job when thay have no clue how to do thiers let alone mine ( homeowners, handymen, ect)

gb benders

insulation

guys with no tools

control cabinets that look like rats nests

thats enough for now


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Customers that tell you how much faster it should go while you fix something they screwed up.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> thieves
> 
> liars
> 
> ...


 
Those are great ones Matt. There is one that's left out that I cringe at. It's when someone asks me to finish what someone else started and then quit. I am talking about jobs with no prints or design, when it's left up to the electrician to lay out a proper design. I go in and see what was done, and try to complete the job when the house had already been roped, or pipe has already been run when I would of done it much differently

That's nerve racking!!!!!!!


And yes, I think GB sucks!


----------



## ezoffshore (Jul 26, 2007)

People who sit on their a$$ and watch me work for 2 hours to repair their machine and then tell me its time for their break when I need them to start it up.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow. Tough to add to this list, most of which I strongly 
agree with.

In case it hasn't been cited, it pisses me off when
too many metal staples are used by an idiot whose
work I need to redo - it wears out my dikes. On
the other hand, idiots keep me busy, so maybe I
should be grateful.


----------



## olduser55 (Jan 16, 2009)

1. Back-stabbing outlets or switches. This should be outlawed.
2. Electrician who think it is ok to violate the code because they don't understand why it needs to be done that way.
3. Electricians who will wire up non UL listed equipment. If you do this in my state they will pull your license so fast your hemmoroids will flare up.
4. More than one extension on a box.
5. Piping out of extension rings.
6. Electrical contractors who will send only apprentices to jobs on weekends because they know the inspector won't be around.
7. Quite music.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

jsnbyrn said:


> 6. Electrical contractors who will send only apprentices to jobs on weekends because they know the inspector won't be around.


The first three letters in CONtractor...


----------



## olduser55 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like "Hosehead" needs a blanket party thrown in his honor.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

jsnbyrn said:


> Sounds like "Hosehead" needs a blanket party thrown in his honor.


Sounds like a good idea. I can't figure out why he attaked me like he did. I guess i said something to piss him off.


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

pudge565 said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I can't figure out why he attaked me like he did. I guess i said something to piss him off.


Well whatever you said, bwuised his fwagile ego.


----------



## obi-wan (Jan 24, 2008)

#1 Nothing is ever in stock. I mean everything I ever really need is only available with $1billion dollars of overnight shipping. 

Crap I think I might just go into electric parts business. Hmm, stock the stuff, charge the $20 usually paid in shipping extra in the price tag but deliver the product same day and get rich.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Marc.


----------



## Ohmslawman (Jan 18, 2009)

Customers who cry about the bill though they have a large house with 3 fancy German autos in their 3 car garage on the golf course.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Ohmslawman said:


> Customers who cry about the bill though they have a large house with 3 fancy German autos in their 3 car garage on the golf course.


Being stingy is probably why they have that stuff.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

jsnbyrn said:


> 1. Back-stabbing outlets or switches. This should be outlawed.


While you're at it outlaw UL because they laboratory tested and approved of the method.


----------



## user8640521 (Jan 17, 2009)

76nemo said:


>


that tie.

tragic.

everything else works well together, don't you think?


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

FulThrotl said:


> that tie.
> 
> tragic.
> 
> everything else works well together, don't you think?


When I was in high school, there was a girl next door. Some guy used to always visit her, and he wore these red/pink heart shaped glasses. I mean damn, he wore them every single day. Like they were prescription or something. I wanted to yank them off his face and stomp on them.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*You can....*

You can cut Wood, & You can weld Steel, 
But you can't fix stupid.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*hand reamers that break*

Heavy, ackward, breaking, wrist wrenching, hand conduit reamers. They suck.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

shunt trip said:


> Heavy, ackward, breaking, wrist wrenching, hand conduit reamers. They suck.


 
Thats a pretty neat tool, carbide blades would have been better, that will probley come later, just don't run fast on a drill, the tool steel will will get hot on cutting edge and get dull fast. I've always wondered if something like that could be made just never took the time to tinker with the idea.


----------



## goodguy48045 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have one that happened to me this morning. I am driving down a road that is 5 lanes wide. There 2 going east, 2 going west and a center lane. I was heading east and two cars take 2 miles to reach the speed limit of 50 and ride side by side for about 10 miles. My only thoughts are both these geniuses in this together or do they have no idea of there surroundings? Either way I bit my tongue and drove to work.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*Tool blade STEEL*

The blade steel is hardened to Rockwell 60+ and since the tool reams quickly, heating up the blade really isn't an issue, unless your drill is spinning at 10,000
rpm for 2 minutes. It works slick, and is designed to eliminate wrist wrenching, changing tools, & saves time.Fits into boxes & Works great. The first 500 American made d-reamer tools are available for retail sale next week. Patent is pending. Thank you for looking & the feedback. Shunt trip


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*dipsticks not affliated...Its not union or non union.*

Weather your a Non Union brother or a union brother(electricians), Skills vary greatly with the individual, Some people do not have good skills or ethics, Being Stupid isn't illegal or a monopoly, anybody can do it and comes in all affiliations. Electricians as a whole should only accept decent conditions & compensation. 
The NEC is the minimum requirements..as is a journeyman license.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

shunt trip said:


> Electricians as a whole should only accept decent conditions & compensation.
> The NEC is the minimum requirements..as is a journeyman license.


And in turn should be expected to provide "skilled" labor. I have seen many a people in the field become complacent with their skillset and expect more compensation purely because of their "time in".


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

If poor coiling is your pet peeve you are spoiled at work. 

My pet peeve is a 25 year "proffesional" like my boss who is so incompetent it's criminal. One day he told me there was no such thing as breaker devices for LOTO. When he left the shop I grabbed the Ideal catalog off the shelf and left it on his desk [Turned to the page with lock out devices]. Moron. This is after a co-worker was almost killed by 347v pot lights. Still don't have a LOTO system WHAT SO EVER!


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

a huge pet peeve of mine is newly licensed guys that act like they are gods gift to electricity. cant stand it.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> a huge pet peeve of mine is newly licensed guys that act like they are gods gift to electricity. cant stand it.


Umm...they are just acting like typical electricians. Nothing really unusual about that. And electricians ARE God's gift to electricity.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Umm...they are just acting like typical electricians. Nothing really unusual about that. And electricians ARE God's gift to electricity.


so its ok to act like a know it all when in reality they dont know anything at all?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, I like that, we are gods gift to electricity.....hmmmm that sounds nice.


----------



## ACB (Oct 21, 2008)

I knew a guy who thought he was god's gift to electricity, thought he was smarter than everyone else,,,, untill a 600v MCC blew up in his face because of his own stupidity, or should I say arogence, or cockyness, whichever , the various leval of painfull burns on his face, hands and harms had a bit of a humbling affect


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*Time in....*

[


> quote=Mr. Sparkle;55695]And in turn should be expected to provide "skilled" labor. I have seen many a people in the field become complacent with their skillset and expect more compensation purely because of their "time


in".[/quote] 
Some people also call "time in",- expierence, dedication, loyalty. It does have value. I know my employers expect that I have a vehicle,& drivers license(CDL), show up on time every day, with proper tools & appropiate clothes & have a valid current Journeymans license(3 states). I Can pass a drug test & I am happy to give 8 for 8. I Can install or fix almost anything I encounter. 
Many "electricians" can't do that. 
The fact that I have electrical skills & a good work ethic is just a huge bonus for my employers. 
Every once in a while there is some new tech I haven't encountered, which usually requires minimal research.(Read instructions).
Electricians do not come "out of the Box" knowing everything & usually learn as they go. 
Someone with 30 years expierence across a vast electrical trade that is dependable & knowledgable is worth more than a green rookie, that runs from the truck to the job box to impress you 3 days a week.:yes:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

_woops screwy quotage discombobulation please delete._


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

shunt trip said:


> Electricians do not come "out of the Box" knowing everything & usually learn as they go. Someone with 30 years expierence across a vast electrical trade that is dependable & knowledgable is worth more than a green rookie, that runs from the truck to the job box to impress you 3 days a week.:yes:


I absolutely agree, I was more or less referring to the type of person that feels they deserve the most while giving the least. The ones that have no desire to learn something new, or try what could possibly be a better way to accomplish a task.


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*Time in*

Mr. Sparkle, We are on the same page here. 
There is a place for labor & a place for skilled craftsman. To make your company hum, you gotta know what you need, Where & when & how much, and who, where?.....That's all. then its easy street. 
FYI...This is where one of those experienced, reliable, talented guys come in. Take loads off your mind. 
PS They are hard to find.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> a huge pet peeve of mine is newly licensed guys that act like they are gods gift to electricity. cant stand it.


Everybody knows that Jesus was a carpenter - correct ?

How many of you know that GOD was an ELECTRICIAN ?

He did say " Let there be light" - AND there was light ! 

There you go, the world's first Electrician , turned on the very first light


----------



## shunt trip (Jan 15, 2009)

*Pet peeves*

Dirty, stinky, no paper, never emptyed, gross graffiti, broken, nasty plastic bathrooms!!
Drywallers that destroy boxes,wires, & mudrings.
Tapers that can't grasp that the mud goes on the outside of the boxes.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

My newest pet peeve is people who post things on wikipedia that aren't true or accurate. Here's a section from "Electrical wiring (United States)" on Wikipedia.

Design and installation conventions

For residential wiring, some basic rules given in the NEC are:
phase wire in a circuit may be black, red, orange (high leg delta) insulated wire, sometimes other colors, but never green, gray, or white (whether these are solid colors or stripes).
neutral wire is connected to the center tap of the final step-down transformer and is identified by gray or white insulated wire, perhaps with stripes; most commonly bonded to earth for a fixed known path to stabilize the voltages only at the main service panel; many times called the grounded wire. Note that all metallic systems in a building are to be bonded to the panel; e.g., water, natural gas, HVAC piping, etc.
Grounding wire of circuit may be bare or identified insulated wire of green or having green stripes.
Larger wires are furnished only in black; these may be properly identified with suitable paint or tape. The phase wire for a switch "leg" is the white wire of a two insulated wire cable; the black wire is connected to the light.
All wiring in a circuit except for the leads that are part of a device or fixture must be the same gauge. Note that different size wires may be used in the same raceway so long as they are all insulated for the maximum voltage of any of these circuits.
There is no maximum number of receptacles on a circuit, but the Code gives rules for calculating circuit loading.[cite this quote]
Ground-fault circuit interrupter (GFCI) protection is required on receptacles in wet locations. This includes all small appliance circuits in a kitchen, receptacles in a crawl space, basements, bathrooms and a receptacle for the laundry room, as well as outdoor circuits within easy reach of the ground. However, they are not required for refrigerators because unattended disconnection could cause spoilage of food, nor for garbage disposals. Instead, for refrigerators and other semi-permanent appliances in basements and wet areas, use a one-outlet non-GFCI dedicated receptacle. Two-wire outlets having no grounding conductor may be protected by an upstream gfci and must be labelled "no grounding". Most GFCI receptacles allow the connection and have GFCI protection for down-stream connected receptacles. Receptacles protected in this manner should be labeled "GFCI protected".
Most circuits have the metallic components interconnected with a grounding wire connected to the third, round prong of a plug, and to metal boxes and appliance chassis.
furnaces, water heaters, heat pumps, central air conditioning units, stoves on dedicated circuits
Use exterior components for exterior lighting and outlets
Electrical boxes must be properly sized to prevent heat build-up, especially from joints, and just having so many items in too small a space.
The foregoing is just a brief overview and must not be used as a substitute for the actual National Electrical Code.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Die cast EMT fittings, guys that don't group their bundles and label the neutrals and hots (A,B,C,N) at the panel and at the JB for multiple pulls, cheap conduit that kinks no matter what you do, GB benders, BACK STABBING the list could go on forever!


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> so its ok to act like a know it all when in reality they dont know anything at all?


Fake it til' you make it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Run-EMT (Aug 5, 2009)

just read all of these pet peeves. cutting wire too short (usually ground wire because of crimps) is absolutely criminal. it's like these guys have never had to work on their own boxes. and why is it that many older (I'd say pre-80s) installations are plagued by short wire syndrome? was copper too expensive to spare it then?

a few of my own:

-not getting straight answers from the boss
-wire nuts barely tightened
-wires not twisted together in wire nuts
-getting chided for not wanting to work on a live circuit
-nasty blown-in insulation in attics
-drywallers who always cut too big of holes for mudrings
-crooked devices

now that I think about it, "short wire syndrome" sounds like something that many men might be suffering from...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Run-EMT said:


> just read all of these pet peeves. cutting wire too short (usually ground wire because of crimps) is absolutely criminal. it's like these guys have never had to work on their own boxes. and why is it that many older (I'd say pre-80s) installations are plagued by short wire syndrome? was copper too expensive to spare it then?


I think that was a holdover from the early days of wiring when that was standard practice. Those electricians who were raised in that early time period (40's, 50's) who were used to using the smallest enclosures possible passed that practice on to those who came up under them. It took several generations before it finally stopped.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I had to reread the whole thread. Wanted to add 

1. Not taking all of the tape off of a new bundle of pipe.
2. Lack of facilities on a job site especially no water.
3. Warm toilet seats. Not necessarily from the 140 degrees it can get in a metro in the sun, but that too.
4. I hate intolerant people and the Belgians.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

ralpha494 said:


> I had to reread the whole thread. Wanted to add
> 
> 1. Not taking all of the tape off of a new bundle of pipe.
> 2. Lack of facilities on a job site especially no water.
> ...


Even Manneken Pis?


----------



## SoSpec (Aug 6, 2009)

Electricians who blame all problems on the estimator. We have at most 1 week to bid a job that you take 2 years to build and find all of the problems we had to cover our butts on.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

How is this the 285th post in this thread and it's the only post I have in it? :blink:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I think that was a holdover from the early days of wiring when that was standard practice. Those electricians who were raised in that early time period (40's, 50's) who were used to using the smallest enclosures possible passed that practice on to those who came up under them. It took several generations before it finally stopped.


 A lot of switches were live front terminals,which the switches were installed first.then the conductors were wrapped around the screw terminals.The rest "rabbit" maybe? Replacing services from the 30's ,those men had to be manly to put those big cloth covered rubber wires in those small disconnects. Hard to undo.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> How is this the 285th post in this thread and it's the only post I have in it? :blink:


 
1) your extremely content in life
2) so drunk you don't really care
3) so laid back you don't even get wood
4) take so many drugs you didn't realize the post was here
5) so busy you didn't get around to it
6) had more important things to do

shall I go on?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> 1) your extremely content in life
> 2) so drunk you don't really care
> 3) so laid back you don't even get wood
> 4) take so many drugs you didn't realize the post was here
> ...


7) have more pet peeves that I care to even think about or put down in writing. 


Answer: #7


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

The clucks at the local morning coffee /gas stop that could care less about you,it's shift change.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Using Sheetrock screws for everything except Sheetrock. 

I use hexhead sheet metal screws for everything.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I hate it when people ask me what my pet peeves are


----------



## scruffy (Aug 7, 2009)

why use a marrett if some conductors are still showing


----------



## r_merc (Jul 5, 2008)

*non licensed hacks*

Here are my pet peeves

1. Non-Licensed people doing contracting work on the side charging rated that don't even come close to prevailing rates and thinking they are making a killer little hustle. You probably can do a fine job but are killing the rest of us, including your Boss who is carrying your overhead. never mind Paying Taxes, Insurance, etc....
If you are going to side job it wouldn't it be better to get the prevailing rated and stick the extra profit in your pocket (Save some of it for the licensing board when they find you and fine you). 

2. Customers who think that they are getting a great deal from people like that.

3. Licensed people who haven't figured what it really costs to do a job.
You bid a job and cut yourself so thin that it's a job and not a business.
Go hire on with someone at least then when the job doesn't break even You don't have to worry about it (As long you were being productive and not milking it).

Rick:whistling2:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

nolabama said:


> dirty van would be my number one pet peeve


 Ditto. sloppyness can also cost you money.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Having to deal with me everyday!


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

scruffy said:


> why use a marrett if some conductors are still showing


People who use the term "marrett".


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Reading the code book and seeing "*LUMINAIRES"* (fixtures)

That was a  waste of paper to change that.. WTF is wrong with just using *FIXTURES*


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> Reading the code book and seeing "*LUMINAIRES"* (fixtures)
> 
> That was a  waste of paper to change that.. WTF is wrong with just using *FIXTURES*


 *Fixtures* is a legal term for real property in real estate transactions. Fixtures are permanent part of a property that can only be removed by damaging the property and must be included in the sale. Why they want to exclude lighting from this, I have no idea.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

SideWorker said:


> People who use the term "marrett".


That would be Canadians, eh!


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

Peter D said:


> That would be Canadians, eh!


What the hell you talkin aboot?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

SideWorker said:


> What the hell you talkin aboot?


marretts


----------



## SideWorker (Aug 2, 2009)

drsparky said:


> marretts


 You missed my poor attempt at a joke.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> And in turn should be expected to provide "skilled" labor. I have seen many a people in the field become complacent with their skillset and expect more compensation purely because of their "time in".


 Oh man, I know so many guys that think like that.


----------



## BAD 2 THE BONE (Aug 10, 2009)

Not having sufficinet contractor supplied tools.

How can management , formen and contractors in all honesty and good conciense charge a client for full tooling and in reality be under supplied on the job site ..
Where does this lieing stop . Contracts are made with stipulations and on the job every thing is much different ..


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BAD 2 THE BONE said:


> Not having sufficinet contractor supplied tools.
> 
> How can management , formen and contractors in all honesty and good conciense charge a client for full tooling and in reality be under supplied on the job site ..
> Where does this lieing stop . Contracts are made with stipulations and on the job every thing is much different ..


Yous is killin mes.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

messy electricians that think the world is their waste basket

my little pet peeve

clean up your crap already!


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

picky bosses who act like they know the code..

(but have been proven dead wrong a few hundred times......):laughing:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Lighting Retro said:


> messy electricians that think the world is their waste basket
> 
> my little pet peeve
> 
> clean up your crap already!


 OOOO nice one. That drives me nuts too. When I have my friends help me out on bigger jobs Im always on their case to work neatly. I tell them if you dont make a big efing mess while you work you dont have to spend an hour cleaning it all up. Plus you dont look like a slob in your customers eyes.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

captkirk said:


> OOOO nice one. That drives me nuts too. When I have my friends help me out on bigger jobs Im always on their case to work neatly. I tell them if you dont make a big efing mess while you work you dont have to spend an hour cleaning it all up. Plus you dont look like a slob in your customers eyes.


 
I agree :thumbsup:.. I work with a 5 gallon can and throw the trash in the can instead of the floor.

When I rough a house, there is not one piece of romex on the floor.

All I have to do is sweep up the wood chips and I am done :thumbup:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

spoon said:


> Everyone's got them pet-peeves. So what's yours?


Threads about pet peeves. :whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Threads about pet peeves. :whistling2:


You're way late on that one. I posted that months ago. :laughing:

Nevermind..I'm all mixed up. I posted that on M.H's forum. :laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I agree :thumbsup:.. I work with a 5 gallon can and throw the trash in the can instead of the floor.
> 
> When I rough a house, there is not one piece of romex on the floor.
> 
> All I have to do is sweep up the wood chips and I am done :thumbup:


I like the collapsible garbage cans, like the this one. 

I have a smaller size I keep on the truck that I got at the hardware store. It's make by Fiskars.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I agree :thumbsup:.. I work with a 5 gallon can and throw the trash in the can instead of the floor.
> 
> When I rough a house, there is not one piece of romex on the floor.
> 
> All I have to do is sweep up the wood chips and I am done :thumbup:


 Jezz i wish I had a whole new house to rough. Last one I did was a 4000 square footer about two years ago. Nothing but remodles and small additions since....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I like the collapsible garbage cans, like the this one.
> 
> I have a smaller size I keep on the truck that I got at the hardware store. It's make by Fiskars.


I will check them out.. sometimes the 5 gal pail is too small.. thanks for the info


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

--Homeonwer installed outlets where they wire and install them in the rough-in and pull ALL of the extra wire back out of the box and hang drywall.

--Tobacco chewers who spit everywhere.

--People who throw trash or material anywhere they want.

--"Migrant" workers, their music, their 20' x 20' cooking/break/trash area in the middle of the jobsite, among other things.

--Job Superintendients with a college degree and no actual common sense and/or experience.

--Ugly conduit bends, or any marked with a sharpie.

--Sprinklerfitters who think it's more important to have a sprinkler head in the center of the room than a light.

--Clock watchers

--Anyone who "borrows" tools without asking.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

sparkysteve said:


> --Anyone who "borrows" tools without asking.


I hear you there! I signed out a cordless drill today and walked ten feet to the vice to punch a plate and the second my back was turned that thing disappeared. It's $200 that I'm not looking forward to explaining. Goddamn punks. The damn thing is engraved too, there's no resale value on it. The worst thing was that it was a panasonic- with a dozen milwaukee and bosch lying around they took the one that was junk.


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

sparkysteve said:


> --Homeonwer installed outlets where they wire and install them in the rough-in and pull ALL of the extra wire back out of the box and hang drywall.
> 
> --Tobacco chewers who spit everywhere.
> 
> ...



I'm normally pretty calm and laid-backed, but someone spitting on the floor is where I draw the line. To me, there is nothing worse than pulling a wire, and getting a handful of spit. I fly off the deep end and am ready to crush someone's esophagus. Carry a bottle or something.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

smokers who flick their cigs anywhere, as in all the world is their trashcan haha


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

All the NY plates taking over the GSP daily.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> All the NY plates taking over the GSP daily.


They're taking over New England as well.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Peter D said:


> They're taking over New England as well.


 
Do you think it's a conspiracy?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you think it's a conspiracy?


Oh, it's long past a conspiracy...they've been slowly creeping of NYC for many years. But, they do bring money with them, so there's not much to complain about.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> All the NY plates taking over the GSP daily.


 Oh man dont even get me started. For some reason they love to get in the left lane and do a cool 50 with a clueless look on their faces. "Gee why is everyone passing me and looking at me all mad and stuff?"


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

captkirk said:


> Oh man dont even get me started. For some reason they love to get in the left lane and do a cool 50 with a clueless look on their faces. "Gee why is everyone passing me and looking at me all mad and stuff?"


And the ones that don't do that do about 150 in the slow lane. There's no in between for them, I'm convinced.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

spoon said:


> Everyone's got them pet-peeves. So what's yours?


Posts asking me what my pet-peeves are. 

That and people using the term GFI when they mean GFCI. Oh, and people that don't use turn signals (Southern thing I guess), and people with the number 2 in thier screen name, and, never mind, most things piss me off


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

looks for #2 in someone's name lol


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> All the NY plates taking over the GSP daily.


Don't worry, the new yorkers are moving to NC by the busload, soon you will have the GSP all to your self.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

what is GSP??


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

George St-Pierre.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Zog said:


> Posts asking me what my pet-peeves are.
> 
> That and people using the term GFI when they mean GFCI. Oh, and people that don't use turn signals (Southern thing I guess), and people with the number 2 in thier screen name, and, never mind, most things piss me off


So I guess your one of the people that just leave your turn signal on then:laughing:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

i always thought that a gfci was a breaker,interrupting the circuit,gfi,a device,(receptacle)


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

cguillas said:


> George St-Pierre.


Dude's an animal. :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> what is GSP??


Game Service Provider
Garden State Parkway
Gazeta SporturilorCommunity
Genealogical Society of Pennsylvania
Generalised System of Preferences
Generalized Sequential Pattern
Generalized System of Preferences
Generic Switching Place
Georgia Scholar Program
Georgia State Patrol
German Shorthaired Pointer
Global Service Provider
Global Service Providing
Glue Scissors Paper
Glue, Scissors, Paper
God's Simple Plan
God's Special People
Gold Standard Press
Goofy Skater Possie
Government Selling Price
Government Service Provider
Governor's Scholars Program
Graduating Senior Priority
Greenville-Spartanburg, Airport Codes
Gross State Product
Group Study Problems
Guardian Service Processor
Gymna Stability Profile 
I guess the blue one.
:jester:


----------

